# Today is a banner day in the Scarbelly House



## scarbelly (Nov 16, 2010)

I have tried to retire a couple of times but stuff keeps happening like Mrs Scar gettin laid off. Today we both signed offers to go back to work  and life is good.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 16, 2010)

congratulations on the jobs, in todays world any job is a good job

remember the good old days when retirement was a sure  thing?  i'm not even 50 yet any wonder if retirement will come


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Whatever makes life go in your direction. Congrats to the both of you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 16, 2010)

*Congratulations... *


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 16, 2010)

Well I hope you still have time to check in once & awhile :)


----------



## meateater (Nov 16, 2010)

I guess that's good.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 16, 2010)

Congratulations!! It's sure not the same work world our parents saw, is it? My dad retired around 72, got hired by a new firm, re-retired after a couple years, then did pro-bono work for local Audobon for a few years, then he re-re-retired. My mom retired at about 75, when dad retired for the final time.  Retirement doesn't mean what it once did!  Hope you are both happy and have a great experiences at your new jobs!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats Gary. That is awesome.


----------



## carson627 (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## chefrob (Nov 16, 2010)

dude, quit taken all the jobs
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  congrats to the both of you!!!


----------



## deannc (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats on the jobs!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the well wishes. We are both happy to be back in the workforce.

Rob- look at it this way, I won't be bugging you for free meals any more LOL


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yea Yeppie yahoo the scarbellies are woorking again. I wish that i could hear that song now.


----------



## pokey (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats! (I think)


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 17, 2010)

That's Great news.  With you guys paying back into the system I might have a chance to retire soon!! Thanks... and glad to hear you seem happy to be working.

Dan


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 17, 2010)

*AWESOME.......CONGRATS SCAR!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## native (Nov 17, 2010)

Happy for you!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2010)

You did write into the contract, "Time Off For Posting On Forum".


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats my friend!  I plan on going at least 10 more maybe 12 or oh Yeah.  My bucket list!  1st off I want to get fired as a wally world greater!  LOL


----------



## chainsaw (Nov 17, 2010)

Good luck to you man! I just got back to work myself!


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 17, 2010)

Good luck, hope all goes as you plan.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you again to all of you I missed thanking the first time. I am really happy for Mrs Scar as she was stressin at not finding work. For me it is pretty simple - they actually head hunt me due to my experience with govt contracts. Go figure


----------



## chefrob (Nov 18, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> .... they actually head hunt me due to my experience with govt contracts.


was it this guy?


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 18, 2010)

Beers On Gary!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2010)

More like this???


----------



## meateater (Nov 18, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> More like this???


What wood would use with that?


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 18, 2010)

chefrob said:


> Scarbelly said:
> 
> 
> > .... they actually head hunt me due to my experience with govt contracts.
> ...







Bearcarver said:


> More like this???


Those are the last two guys I talked to for sure


----------

